
Show HN: Python decorator for function level Redis caching - alexk307
https://github.com/alexk307/redis_cache
======
jastr
This is pretty neat!

One place I see this being useful is quickly adding cache'ing to web apps. A
minor issue is with permissions.

~~~
alexk307
Thanks! That's what I had in mind when I made it. Good for data that almost
never changes as I'm still working on a way of cache busting.

~~~
jastr
Maybe put in a keyword arg to cache bust?

